# How do you apply the lemon grass oil or swarm commander on a swarm trap?



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all: I have set out some swarm traps and wasn't sure how to put the lemon grass oil on? I just swabbed some on the front entrance. I read somewhere where someone used some q-tips? I also have some swarm commander on order. Can you tell me how you apply your lemon grass oil or swarm commander? Thanks!


----------



## McCoslin (Dec 4, 2013)

SallyD said:


> Hi all: I have set out some swarm traps and wasn't sure how to put the lemon grass oil on? I just swabbed some on the front entrance. I read somewhere where someone used some q-tips? I also have some swarm commander on order. Can you tell me how you apply your lemon grass oil or swarm commander? Thanks!


Take a small piece of cotton-like material and put a few drops on it and put in in the box. I put mine on the floor near the entrance.


----------



## Gailmo (Jun 19, 2011)

I put a couple of drops of the lemongrass oil on both ends of a Q-tip and then staple the Q-tip somewhere on the inside of the swarm trap. Seems to work fine.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used q-tips dipped in lemon grass oil(LGO) and cotton balls soaked in LGO. I put them in a sandwich bag, semi close it and drop it in the trap. The baggie keeps the scent from evaporating too quickly. You don't have to go back and add LGO for the whole season.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Gailmo said:


> I put a couple of drops of the lemongrass oil on both ends of a Q-tip and then staple the Q-tip somewhere on the inside of the swarm trap. Seems to work fine.



I do the same. The Q-tip will be found outside a hive after a few days


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I dribble a drop or two on the bottom board and a drop or two on a comb.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I dip one end of a Q tip into the LGO and staple it just under the top lip of the telescopic cover. My traps are actually (2) five frame medium Lang hive set ups. Rain doesn't affect it, can be changed easily if needed, and the breeze can carry the scent farther.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I use a long (8 or 11 inch) tie-wrap cinched on a piece of cotton cloth (an old piece of sock or rag), drop 2 or 3 drops of LGO and push into the opening of the trap, leaving the tie wrap dangling outside. I reapply every 2 weeks if necessary.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I use the qtip in a sandwich bag without zipping it closed. I lay it on the top bars, & put a couple drops at the entrance.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

SallyD said:


> Hi all: I have set out some swarm traps and wasn't sure how to put the lemon grass oil on? I just swabbed some on the front entrance. I read somewhere where someone used some q-tips? I also have some swarm commander on order. Can you tell me how you apply your lemon grass oil or swarm commander? Thanks!


Sally...you and use multiple methods to apply Swarm Commander. You can read about the methods here http://www.swarmcommander.com/how-to-use-swarm-commander-swarm-lure/

Thanks for purchasing Swarm Commander!


----------

